# Turtles?



## saximus (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey guys just after some info on the different species we can keep. My girlfriend loves them so I was thinking of looking into their care requirements and eventually getting one. So could someone tell me which are the smallest species and also a rough idea on pricing? Any other info I can probably google once I have some specific species to search for but feel free to give any input you're willing to add.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Grylls (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey mate, the smallest ones I think are the Kreffts. That's what I've got. The grow to 22cm in shell length. Others can grow up to 40cm like murrays. They are pretty cheap as well. I just got mine from the petshop so they were obviously more. I think they are around maybe $60-100 from breeders. I can send you a pm for another forum if you like that is dedicated to just Australian freshwater turtles. Just search that in google..  They are good to watch. I really like mine but they make a big mess and destroy any nice plants you have in your tank. If I had my time again with my tank I might have just bought some oscars.. I do have some really nice Australian fish in with my turtle as well. They are easy to look after just make sure you get a big filter!  and you need to put calgrit down as substrate not normal pebbles. The calgrit passes through their digestive system where the pebbles might not.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 19, 2011)

The smallest are Macleays.


----------



## Jazzz (Jun 19, 2011)

get painteds! not sure how big they grow but i think its about as big as krefts, maybe a little bigger. I couldnt find any when i got my krefts but i recenty discovered that the guy that runs the turtle forum breeds them for a really good price =]


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 19, 2011)

Mot turtles cost around $50-$250. 
Depending on the species. 
The only thing is that most species will need to go in a pond during adult life, or a very large fish tank (8ft) 
Filtration is another thing that is extremely important. 
It should be double the rate of that of a fish tank of the same size.


----------



## saximus (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh ok I didn't realise they needed such a big enclosure. Thanks for the info peeps


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 19, 2011)

I really regret giving my Murray turtle to a friend years ago....
we had it in probably a 3ft tank for years, 
and it could still fit nicely in one I'd say (without being cramped). Got it when I was about 12...now I'm 18, so it surely takes ages for them to become a decent size?
I don't have any turtle experience other than with that one though.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 19, 2011)

3ft tank? 
That would only be suitable for a hatchling.


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 19, 2011)

well I have to stand by what I said and say it had ample room, might be pushing it now, but I still wouldn't say it'd have been super crowded if it were in it now.

you're probably thinking it's a huge thing like this not being a hatchling:
http://www.turtletownsydney.com/PA030017s.jpg (stated as a 6 year old)

but it's no where near that.

Was sold as a murray river turtle, and certainly looks like that, but is no where near the size.


----------



## Jazzz (Jun 19, 2011)

oh i didnt know that about the license...

i have my 2 yearling krefts in a 4 foot tank and they'll be fine for at least another year or 2... they will only need a 6 foot tank. i think its just pig noses that get so big they need the size of a pool...


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 19, 2011)

Jazz your in QLD don't worry about class's. 
You can get any fresh water turtle you want with your recreational lic.


----------



## Jazzz (Jun 19, 2011)

yaay! love qld =]


----------



## saximus (Jun 19, 2011)

Haha screw you guys .
So for those of you who own them do you enjoy them as pets? Do many people handle them?


----------



## Jazzz (Jun 19, 2011)

i dont handle mine. they just chill in their tank. i only take them out for the necessities and they arent too bad, dont bite or anything. i hear longnecks are more sociable then short necks though.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 19, 2011)

All my mates who have them, nope. 
Although he really dosent handle any of his reptiles.


----------



## Grylls (Jun 19, 2011)

A Murray would grow out of a 3 foot tank pretty quick. My mate has one and it's in a 5 foot and it even looks to small for it! It all depends how much you feed them as well. They know how to get food when they want it! Mine splashes it all over the tank and onto the floor when it gets going haha. They are funny! I had two but the didn't get along so I gave one to a friend. I kept the one that was getting beaten up! He was also more friendly and a lot smarter! I handle mine a bit. We get him out of his tank with no problem and he just chills on the couch. Take him outside as well and let him crawl around. They move faster than you'd think. Feed them pellets and not turtle dinners or turtle sticks as well. They are so bad for them! It's like us having mcdonalds all day everyday. Lots of protein in it all and it can lead to them developing shell growing problems. Hikari Gold cichlid pellets are what I use. Also they will need plants to eat and feeder fish in their diet. You don't have to if you don't want to but it is better for them obviously. The calgrit as substrate that I mentioned earlier is a must.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 20, 2011)

The Macleay River Turtle (Emydura macquarii) would be the smallest, commonest available turtle in Australia - female adults largest size is 17cm and males largest is 16cm with most being around the 14 cm to 15 cm mark. Next is probably the North-west Red-faced Turtle (emydura australis), maximum size around 18cm to 20 cm as known to date. Being relatively new they may be hard to get a hold of.

Craig and Gab run the Australian Freshwater Turtle Conservation and Research Association (AFTCRA) and be contacted at Welcome to X-Cart store! . They also run the following forum with highly knowledgeable people happy to help you out. Australian Freshwater Turtles . They have produced an awesome care sheet available at Australian Freshwater Turtles.

Water quality is critical for most turtles, more so for some than others. A large volume of water per turtle will certainly help but there a couple off important things besides. A good biological filter with a reasonably high turnover rate. Aquatic plants, such as vallis (Vallisneria spp) are an excellent way to maintain water quality. The turtles don’t tend to eat vallis, so when it starts to take over just rip half of it out and put on the compost heap. And calgrit to avoid shell rot. Exposure to natural sunlight a couple of days a week for an hour or so is highly recommended to keep them in tip top shape.

I have a few thoughts on how to run the Aqua1 hang – on filters so PM me if interested.

Good luck with it,
Blue.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 20, 2011)

Bluetongue1 said:


> The Macleay River Turtle (Emydura macquarii) would be the smallest, commonest available turtle in Australia - female adults largest size is 17cm and males largest is 16cm with most being around the 14 cm to 15 cm mark. Next is probably the North-west Red-faced Turtle (emydura australis), maximum size around 18cm to 20 cm as known to date. Being relatively new they may be hard to get a hold of.
> 
> Craig and Gab run the Australian Freshwater Turtle Conservation and Research Association (AFTCRA) and be contacted at Welcome to X-Cart store! . They also run the following forum with highly knowledgeable people happy to help you out. Australian Freshwater Turtles . They have produced an awesome care sheet available at Australian Freshwater Turtles.
> 
> ...


 
Good info, great links  Turtles are great to have around, always fun to watch.


----------



## Jazzz (Jun 20, 2011)

Twitch_80 said:


> Good info, great links  Turtles are great to have around, always fun to watch.


 
yeah they are fun to watch =] i have one stupid one and one smart one. always good for a laugh when you drop food in


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 20, 2011)

I wouldnt call eaither of mine smart hahaha.


----------



## Jazzz (Jun 20, 2011)

haha well i just have one who sees the food and one who is just clueless...


----------



## reptilife (Jun 20, 2011)

Jazzz said:


> get painteds! not sure how big they grow but i think its about as big as krefts, maybe a little bigger. I couldnt find any when i got my krefts but i recenty discovered that the guy that runs the turtle forum breeds them for a really good price =]



Painteds? Aren't these an exotic? I'm interested to know more about them please.


----------



## Wally (Jun 20, 2011)

I've got a rescued ELNT with a fibreglass patch on her shell I'm looking after at the moment and she has been plenty of fun to watch going about her business. For a wild critter she has settled in beautifully, especially considering she was on deaths door when found.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 20, 2011)

Mine are both hopeless with food, still are not very good at catching fish and tend to just swin into stuff. Still one of my fav animals though.

You are not allowed painteds in vic i dont think.


----------



## K3nny (Jun 20, 2011)

reptilife said:


> Painteds? Aren't these an exotic? I'm interested to know more about them please.



australian painted turtles, Emydura subglobosa subglobosa (ranges also include PNG, at least that's what my book says), not the european ones Chrysemys picta


----------



## cadwallader (Jun 20, 2011)

i have got a rescued love him to bits there are great pets. i would love to get a pig nose  mine can be smart sometimes


----------



## sesa-sayin (Jul 17, 2011)

Macleays are def. the smallest. available each year for about $110.00 ea, but at only a few weeks old, too difficult to rear, without experience.................if by PAINTEDS one means E. subglobosa, but not the illegal exotic,,, they def need heated water, as they come from PNG also. they do not hibernate, but that apart, are remarkably easy to keep...give them lots of outside time in the summer..dry land at that, but only in the summer.


----------

